# Kindersattel leicht, schmal und tief: was habt Ihr?



## Ladis (28. September 2014)

Liebe Väter und Mütter,
liebe Kinderradoptimierungsfreaks,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kindersattel für das neu gebraucht erworbene Stevens KidSport 20" meines Sohnemannes. Das Rad so wie´s jetzt dasteht wiegt mir mit 11,2 Kg einfach zu viel und bin gerade auf der Suche nach Optimierungsmöglichkeiten....und da der vorhandene Sattel eh ein Erwachsenenmodell ist, möchte ich damit anfangen!

Der Sattel sollte natürlich leicht sein, nicht zu groß und vor allem eher tief bauen....soll heißen das die Reiling unterm Sattel nicht so hoch sein soll, da die Statelstütze eh bis zum Anschlag eingefahren wird und wir schauen müssen, dass der Sattel so tief wie möglich ist.

Danke für jeden Tipp und Grüße aus Berlin

Laszlo


----------



## Roelof (28. September 2014)

Habe einen Tune Speedneedle, einen SLR Ti und einen Odyssey Junior probiert, der Tune oder der Odyssey waren für den Zwerg angenehm, hab ihm derzeit den Junior montiert... damit komme ich zwar über 4,7kg, aber was solls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladis (28. September 2014)

danke für den Tipp! Den Odyssee scheint´s momentan nur schwer zu kriegen....muss mal etwas intensiver googln...


----------



## trifi70 (28. September 2014)

Auch meine Empfehlung, aber ist zwischenzeitlich ausgelaufen. Gibt wenn also nur noch Restbestände...


----------



## drehvial (29. September 2014)

Empfehlung: BMX-Pivotal Kombi. Braucht dann zwar eine neue Sattelstütze die gibt es aber für vergleichsweise wenig Geld in leicht. Geht runter bis zum Anschlag Sattelrohr.
Odyssee Junior hat bei allen Stärken eine Schwäche: wenn er einmal nass wird bleibt er das dann zwei Tage lang...


----------



## KIV (30. September 2014)

hast Du da auch ne Empfehlung für nen leichten Sattel..?
Außer der Pivotal-Stütze (die günstigen sind häufig nur rd 13cm lang) braucht man auch noch eine Hülse, BMX haben doch 25,4 er Stützenmaß...


----------



## drehvial (30. September 2014)

Hallo

Der Sattel soll ja tief rein, Länge der Stütze spielt also erstmal keine Rolle. Hülse braucht man, wiegt ein paar Gramm. Der Sattel sollte schmal sein, daher geht alles mit "Slim" im Namen (z.B. von Salt, ca 250g, 20€, im gleichen Preis/Gewichtssegment: WETHEPEOPLE Tartan).


----------



## Roelof (30. September 2014)

Die leichteste mir bekannte Pivotal-Kombi ist der Tioga D-Spyder S-Spec auf einer Tioga D-Lite Stütze. Hatte die Kombination am Cnoc verbaut und wog 152g und 91g - da kam dann noch eine Titanschraube rein, die war um 7g leichter als das Stahl-Teil. Hatte leider keine passende Aluschraube zu Hause...


----------



## drehvial (30. September 2014)

Wenn es denn ganz ungepolstert (also nur ein Plastik-Spinnennetz) sein darf...
Aber da wären mir die Touren, die bei 20" möglich sind zu lang.


----------



## drehvial (30. September 2014)

und beim Gewicht der Stütze geht noch was:
STOLEN Thermalite Pivotal (50g)


----------



## Roelof (30. September 2014)

Thermalite?? willst du wirklich ein Kunststoffpolymer mit Glasfasern als Stütze fahren lassen? 50g wiegt nur die ganz kurze mit 75mm, bei gleicher Länge liegt der Unterschied bei etwa 20g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. September 2014)

Wir reden hier um ein Bike mit Ausgangsgewicht >>10kg, ev. habt ihr da die falsche Schublade aufgemacht?


----------



## Diman (1. Oktober 2014)

drehvial schrieb:


> Odyssee Junior hat bei allen Stärken eine Schwäche: wenn er einmal nass wird bleibt er das dann zwei Tage lang...


 Nicht ohne Pampers fahren!


----------



## fazanatas (2. Oktober 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Habe einen Tune Speedneedle, einen SLR Ti und einen Odyssey Junior probiert, der Tune oder der Odyssey waren für den Zwerg angenehm, hab ihm derzeit den Junior montiert... damit komme ich zwar über 4,7kg, aber was solls...


Krass 4,7kg, wenn ich das auf mein Körpergewicht hochrechne müsste ich mit einem 25kg Hobel unterwegs sein.


----------



## Roelof (2. Oktober 2014)

Deiner Rechnung kann ich jetzt nur folgen, wenn du mehr als 120kg wiegst...


----------



## KIV (2. Oktober 2014)

...oder das Kind irgendwas um 15kg.


----------



## Bubu24 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen ,

da ich ein 24" Fully für mein Sohn aufbaue/umbaue und er viel zu klein dafür ist (119cm) habe ich auch versucht den Sattel weiter unten zu bekommen.
Funktioniert hat es mit ein Dartmoor Lite Pivotal. Sattelstutzen gibt es hierfür in alle Längen und Durchmesser. Ich habe eine 30,9 gebraucht und von 400mm auf etwa 200mm gekürzt . Gewicht der Sattel etwa 270g.
In Vergleich zur org. Specializedsattel konnte ich etwa 2cm tiefer kommen.
Fehlen tut uns aber immer noch etwa 4cm um mit der Fußspitzen den Boden zu berühren .

Anbei ein paar Handybilder.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (18. Oktober 2014)

kleb ne zusätzliche Schuhsole von 4cm drunter, dann passt es...


----------



## trolliver (18. Oktober 2014)

Nee, ne Spitze von vier cm Länge an den Fuß, dann paßt es.


----------



## Bubu24 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hm..., ich könnte aber  den Sattel weg lassen. Wir fahren sowieso nur in stehen .


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2014)

Und leichter ist es auch...


----------



## trifi70 (18. Oktober 2014)

Stütze auch raus wäre doch noch leichter?  Klemme würde ich dann auch weglassen bevor die noch verlorengeht...


----------



## Bubu24 (19. Oktober 2014)

Und bei 19,5kg Körpergewicht könnte ich die Reifen auch weg lassen. Felgen reichen aus.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Oktober 2014)

Schlauch, Ventil, Felgenband nicht vergessen. Dazu mindestens jede 2. Speiche raus, sonst rollt das zu unkomfortable...


----------



## KIV (21. Oktober 2014)

ganz schön albern hier..!


----------



## Roelof (21. Oktober 2014)

Nein....
doch....
Ooooohhh!


----------



## KIV (21. Oktober 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Nein....
> doch....
> Ooooohhh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (22. Oktober 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Thermalite?? willst du wirklich ein Kunststoffpolymer mit Glasfasern als Stütze fahren lassen? 50g wiegt nur die ganz kurze mit 75mm, bei gleicher Länge liegt der Unterschied bei etwa 20g.


Die Tioga D-Lite ist doch ebenfalls aus Kunstoff, oder?

Zu den Kunsstoff-Pivotal-Stützen sei noch gesagt, dass sie sich nicht so weit versenken lassen, wie die Pendants aus Alu. Daran kann man aber noch drehen ():
vorher: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1569252?in=set
nachher: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1681403?in=set


----------



## Roelof (22. Oktober 2014)

In der D-Lite ist zumindest eine Alu-Hülse verarbeitet...


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest doch auch einfach am Sitzrohr 20mm weg nehmen.


----------

